# DC Area Herf #2



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Ok guys and gals, I think it is time for another DC area herf. We had a decent turnout last time, but we had a great time all in all. So I will start things off:

*Venue:*

*The Bungalow* (Manchester Blvd. Alexandria VA) this is a very large sports bar with decently priced food, they also have multiple bigscreen TV's as well as darts and pool. Although they allow smoking anywhere in the establishment you gotta bring your own (no worries though because OVTC is right down the street)

http://www.bungalow4u.com/

* Times and Dates:*

Noon - till?
Sun August 17th (this sun)

*Attending:*

1. Koolhandk
2. Gaucho
3. RockyRulz
4. Ibosmiley
5. PenguinVA
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Sorry guys but I needed a way for this thread to show up in the "Latest Threads" everytime someone posted.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey have a good time Kory wish i could get back to my old stomping grounds would love to get back there...


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

paint said:


> Hey have a good time Kory wish i could get back to my old stomping grounds would love to get back there...


If and when you do let me know.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

koolhandk said:


> If and when you do let me know.


I sure will would be good to have a guide to the changes that have been going on since i was there last.Left there in 87".


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

paint said:


> I sure will would be good to have a guide to the changes that have been going on since i was there last.Left there in 87".


Well I can guarantee that there are a lot less places to smoke cigars since then. :lol:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

If only I lived in DC.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

koolhandk said:


> Well I can guarantee that there are a lot less places to smoke cigars since then. :lol:


I hear that lucky there are any places???:brick:


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

I can't do next Saturday. I like either location.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Rocky Rulz said:


> I can't do next Saturday. I like either location.


Yeah me either, so I am down for sat or sun of this week or next sun. What about everybody else. Wayne what would you prefer?


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Hmmm... I might have to plan my schedule around this. I'll have to see what is going on and let you guys know.


----------



## Gaucho (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, I vote for this Sunday (8/17) @ The Bungalow in Alexandria...


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Gaucho said:


> Okay, I vote for this Sunday (8/17) @ The Bungalow in Alexandria...


That works for me. What about you K Dog?


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Rocky Rulz said:


> That works for me. What about you K Dog?


Yeah I am definitely in for that, play some pool (I suck at pool) maybe some darts, and definitely some drinking and smoking.

Let me know if noon is too early.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

g8trbone said:


> Hmmm... I might have to plan my schedule around this. I'll have to see what is going on and let you guys know.


Anytime you can get into town I will do my best to hang out with you, so no need to schedule around us.


----------



## dcsmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

koolhandk said:


> Sorry guys but I needed a way for this thread to show up in the "Latest Threads" everytime someone posted.


Man, I'd love to meet up with you guys. I'll actually be back in DC this weekend, but will be there visiting the girlfriend with whom I'm now engaged in a temporary (2 year) long distance relationship. We haven't seen each other in a month and I don't think running off to go smoke cigars is going to fly.

There's always next time I guess.


----------



## Gaucho (Jul 30, 2008)

dcsmoke said:


> Man, I'd love to meet up with you guys. I'll actually be back in DC this weekend, but will be there visiting the girlfriend with whom I'm now engaged in a temporary (2 year) long distance relationship. We haven't seen each other in a month and I don't think running off to go smoke cigars is going to fly.
> 
> There's always next time I guess.


You need to lay down the rules, now before it's too late! Just kidding. As long as she lets you go once you're married...


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

dcsmoke said:


> Man, I'd love to meet up with you guys. I'll actually be back in DC this weekend, but will be there visiting the girlfriend with whom I'm now engaged in a temporary (2 year) long distance relationship. We haven't seen each other in a month and I don't think running off to go smoke cigars is going to fly.
> 
> There's always next time I guess.


Well in the event that you do get a chance you know where we will be.


----------



## Reverend Mike (Sep 4, 2007)

Sorry guys, this is date weekend with my wife, so I can't make it. I think I'll be in Harpers Ferry -- or maybe just in Annapolis. Either way, if I were to come I'd have to start living at the store.

Have a great time!


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

This coming saturday is no good for me and Herfette (like Smurfette). We're heading to NYC for the weekend and then to the NYC CRA event on Tuesday. 

We'll be there next time.
C


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

I'll have to talk to the wifey and see if that's a free Sunday for us. I think it might be. Next weekend my sis is in town, but I think this one is free...


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Reverend Mike said:


> Sorry guys, this is date weekend with my wife, so I can't make it. I think I'll be in Harpers Ferry -- or maybe just in Annapolis. Either way, if I were to come I'd have to start living at the store.
> 
> Have a great time!


That's too bad you will be missed. We should have the next one at Broadleaf (as long as that would be cool with you and Seth).


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Research-Colin said:


> This coming saturday is no good for me and Herfette (like Smurfette). We're heading to NYC for the weekend and then to the NYC CRA event on Tuesday.
> 
> We'll be there next time.
> C


Well have fun in the big apple, btw I've got that G.A.R. cigar waiting for you, I'll give it to you when we hang out again. Maybe another mid-week smoke at Shelly's?


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

If anyone else is interested then by all means come on out!


----------



## penguinva-cl (May 26, 2008)

*Kewl! Thanks for the heads-up Kory, will be along a little later in the afternoon after get off work. Looking forward to meeting y'all.*


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

penguinva said:


> *Kewl! Thanks for the heads-up Kory, will be along a little later in the afternoon after get off work. Looking forward to meeting y'all.*


No problem, I am glad you are coming.


----------



## dcsmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

Gaucho said:


> You need to lay down the rules, now before it's too late! Just kidding. As long as she lets you go once you're married...


Ha! It's not the going to smoke with the guys part. Its the "these are the only two days I will have seen you in the past month and you're not going to spend part of one of them with the guys".

All in all, my gf is very laid back. I've been with those from the opposite end of the spectrum and count my blessings on this one frequently.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Wish I could make it but the wife just had major knee surgery no road trips for me for awhile


----------



## Gaucho (Jul 30, 2008)

*DC Area Herf #2 Confirmation...*

Okay, I just wanted to confirm that we are on for tomorrow...Sunday, 8/17 @ The Bungalow in Alexandria at around noon or thereabouts...


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Gaucho said:


> Okay, I just wanted to confirm that we are on for tomorrow...Sunday, 8/17 @ The Bungalow in Alexandria at around noon or thereabouts...


Mark I assure you I will definitely be there!


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

I will be there too.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

TOO FAR BUT WOULd BE NICE


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Might have an issue with this one today... first day back to work tomorrow for the new school year and I have two presentations now to put together and give, plus a zillion staffing changes and such I need to make and get ready for tomorrow. Might not be able to make it, or might be late... I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

I had a great time hanging out with Wayne, Bill and Mark. Good group of guys and the place was nice and laid back. Sorry you couldn't make it Frank.

There was talk that *DC Herf #3* will be a BBQ at Wayne's house. Keep an eye out for upcoming details on this. Until then smoke on my brothers!


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

We few, proud smokers. Great meeting gaucho and penguin va, and always a pleasure K Dog.


----------



## penguinva-cl (May 26, 2008)

*First herf! Was little late getting there due to work (have to earn my cigar money! :biggrin: ) but had a fantastic time. Great meeting Kory, Wayne & Gaucho - thanks so much guys for the sticks, Mucho Gacias bro's. Now that I know how these things work will be prepared next time! Again thanks guys, was a blast! That waitress was a cutie too! :biggrin: *


----------



## Gaucho (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey guys - Wayne, Kory and Bill - I enjoyed hanging out with you guys this Sunday...

The waiitress was cute. Wayne, I have to admit I was very impressed with your "put-women-at-ease" skills, as you term them...I swear I thought this girl was going to smoke your Nub right then and there...

Mark


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Sounds like you guys had a good time. We should throw a Richmond herf sometime then we could get everyone from most all of VA and parts on NC and Maryland.


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Gaucho said:


> Hey guys - Wayne, Kory and Bill - I enjoyed hanging out with you guys this Sunday...
> 
> The waiitress was cute. Wayne, I have to admit I was very impressed with your "put-women-at-ease" skills, as you term them...I swear I thought this girl was going to smoke your Nub right then and there...
> 
> Mark


I think your giving me too much credit there Brah!. Her name was Tara and she was cute.


----------

